# a huge must try,,unreal...



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

picked up this jerky mix from cabelas and the duck jerky I just made in the oven is unreal,,tastes every bit as good as any beef jerky I've had!!!


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

You can get that at all most all Ream's locations for a lot less money then what The big C charges for that stuff, and yes it is very tasty


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

So when you do jerky in the oven how long do you cook it, and at what temperature?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there any MSG or Sodium Nitrate in it?

Those two ingredients are the primary reason I don't eat much "mainstream" jerky.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

not sure on the ingredients but I'll look at em,,,but I cooked it at 200 degrees for 5 hours with the oven cracked just a touch to air it out..depends on thickness but that was about the general time for me,,test and taste often to see how its coming along..


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Is there any MSG or Sodium Nitrate in it?
> 
> Those two ingredients are the primary reason I don't eat much "mainstream" jerky.


http://www.himtnjerky.com/product/ingredients05.pdf
It looks like there is .85% sodium nitrite in it.

edit:
I was curios about the whole sodium nitrite/nitrate issue and got myself learned up on it. I find it a little interesting that it has a higher concentration than you can get in europe.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_nitrite


----------



## 2muchsnow (Dec 3, 2007)

I made my first batch 2 weeks ago (10-11 assorted duck breasts), pulled a couple of recipes of some forums, modified it slightly. But it pretty much consisted of Soy Vay Teriyaki (no MSG), Brown sugar, onion powder, garlic powder, liquid smoke, worchester sauce, and chipolte tabasco. Marinated least a day (some were marinated longer). Dried it in a food dehydrator for about 10-12 hours (or until it was done) as I put them in the trays, a ground fresh pepper over all the pieces. Turned out awesome. Will be doing it again, just need more ducks


----------

